# 2003 VW Convertable Beetle Airbag issue



## rocknasher (Aug 11, 2011)

We took our VW Beetle to the dealer for a repair, and on the test drive they crashed it and said that it was totaled. They only gave us low blue book value for it so we bought it back from the insurance company. We repaired it ourselves including changing both front airbags, and both front seat belts. However the airbag light was on, so I bought a V-Checker Pro, and read the codes, there were 14 of them including crash data. I cleared the codes, but one remains. This code is 00003 control module. Does anyone know what this means, and how to fix it? Here are some pictures of the data on the code reader.

under control module info...








6Q0909605E
08 AIRBAG
Ecu Codeing: 0012344
Serve Code:00066

Under read codes...









00003. Control Module


----------

